# What’s New at cPanel: IPv6 and 1:1 NAT Support



## Reece-DM (Oct 2, 2013)

> Since cPanel Conference last year, cPanel has introduced numerous updates, including the overhaul of how SSL certificates are created and managed, SNI support, as well as visual and usability improvements.
> 
> In the afternoon sessions on Tuesday afternoon, cPanel gave an overview of new features in versions 11.34, 11.36 and 11.38, and delved more specifically into cPanel IPv6 and 1:1 NAT support in 11.40.
> 
> ...



Only been waiting a while, just need those crappy ISP's to start using IPv6!


----------



## Jade (Oct 2, 2013)

Looking forward to IPv6 and cPanel


----------



## Francisco (Oct 2, 2013)

The 1:1 NAT is pretty cool and helps a lot with GRE tunnels 

The V6 support is also excellent but I don't see it being a big deal.

Francisco


----------



## Kakashi (Oct 2, 2013)

Excellent news. Looking forward to this upgrade.


----------



## Jon.Fatino (Oct 3, 2013)

Anyone else wonder what black lists are going to be like in IPV6?


----------



## Francisco (Oct 3, 2013)

Jon.Fatino said:


> Anyone else wonder what black lists are going to be like in IPV6?


They'll likely smack /64's at a time and be done with it.

Francisco


----------



## Reece-DM (Oct 3, 2013)

Francisco said:


> The 1:1 NAT is pretty cool and helps a lot with GRE tunnels
> 
> 
> The V6 support is also excellent but I don't see it being a big deal.
> ...


I can't wait to be deploying some IPV6 sites within cPanel, been a feature I've wanted for awhile it should now increase the transition into IPv6.. or encourage the ISP's to sort it out.


----------



## VPSCorey (Oct 3, 2013)

You can probably get 11.40 on bleeding edge settings.


----------



## VPSCorey (Oct 3, 2013)

And most Comcast households are already IPv6 enabled just a matter of getting all the CPE swapped out, Windows 7 automatically starts using it and OS X, iPhones, and Android are IPv6 ready.


----------



## SpeedBus (Oct 3, 2013)

Neat, IPv6 in cPanel will help a lot, small steps towards large number of sites being available via IPv6 too


----------



## shovenose (Oct 3, 2013)

FRCorey said:


> And most Comcast households are already IPv6 enabled just a matter of getting all the CPE swapped out, Windows 7 automatically starts using it and OS X, iPhones, and Android are IPv6 ready.


Comcast, at least in this area, has been upgrading everybody to DOCSIS 3.0 modems if you rent from them for $7/month. Most people with owned modems are encouraged to use D3 equipment. And most if not all D3 cable modems can do IPv6. As can any fairly decent modern home router. Problem solved


----------



## Magiobiwan (Oct 3, 2013)

My home is IPv6 Ready (now that I have a new, AWESOME router handling DHCP Duty, with its DHCPv6 capabilities, and a DOCSIS 3.0 Cable Modem running an IPv6-ready Firmware). All I need is my ISP to actually enable IPv6 (and first to get an IPv6 capable peer...). Come on ISP...


----------

